# Man the Daydreamer



## Encolpius

Hello, is it possible to translate the expression "man the daydreamer" similar to "homo ludens" man the player? I am not sure if "homo somnians" could be day-dreaming or only dreaming (at night, asleep). Does that expression exist? I've found some links...Thanks.


----------



## flljob

Vigilans somniat.


----------



## wandle

Encolpius said:


> I am not sure if "homo somnians" could be day-dreaming or only dreaming (at night, asleep).


We need to be careful here about the meaning of 'day-dreaming'.
Day-dreaming in English has two senses: a negative one and another neutral or even positive.

(1) The negative sense is used when your mind wanders from what it should be attending to:
_'Stop day-dreaming! Pay attention!'_

(2) The neutral or positive sense is used when the mind is not engaged elsewhere and pursues a path of hopeful or pleasant imagination. We call this day-dreaming, not because the mind ought to be doing something else, but because we recognise that the speculation it follows is unreal, that is, not possible or not likely to be realised.

As far as I know, Latin has no specific term for sense (2).

However, *somnio* (besides genuine dreaming in sleep) is regularly used for sense (1), the negative sense of the mind wandering from the business in hand.

If that negative sense is what you want, then *homo somnians* is a good expression for it.


----------



## Encolpius

Too bad, I haven't known the problem is rather knotty. I am afraid I was searching for the second meaning.....


----------



## flljob

"Homo vigilans somnians", is incorrect?


----------



## wandle

flljob said:


> "Homo vigilans somnians", is incorrect?


Not incorrect, but on the other hand it is somewhat awkward and does not exactly match *homo ludens*.

Plautus (Capt. 4, 2, 68) has the expression _*Hic vigilans somniat*_, which does express the second meaning of 'day-dream'.
The inclusion of *vigilans* creates a contrast with sleeping, which consequently expands the idea of dreaming to include whatever you might dream at night.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I agree, the expression homo vigilans somnians does not sound elegant....I am rather surprised ancient Romans did not day-dream....maybe a synonym?


----------



## wandle

Encolpius said:


> I am rather surprised ancient Romans did not day-dream


They did day-dream: and, as mentioned above, the expression *vigilans somniare* does mean 'to day-dream' in sense (2).


> ....maybe a synonym?


Sorry, I am  not clear what you are asking by this.


----------



## Encolpius

OK, I see now. 
I am not a native English speaker so words might confuse me but how about the verb fantasize? Is its translations vigilans somniat, too?


----------



## wandle

Encolpius said:


> how about the verb fantasize? Is its translations vigilans somniat, too?


The phrase _*vigilans somniat*_ actually means 'he (or she) is dreaming while awake' (it is a finite verbal expression, not an infinitive).
What is the purpose of your question, may I ask? I thought you wanted a phrase comparable to the book title _Homo Ludens_.


----------



## S i m e o n

wandle said:


> (2) The neutral or positive sense is used when the mind is not engaged elsewhere and pursues a path of hopeful or pleasant imagination. We call this day-dreaming, not because the mind ought to be doing something else, but because we recognise that the speculation it follows is unreal, that is, not possible or not likely to be realised



Homo nugas cogitans, homo fatua cogitans... could it work for your purposes?


----------



## wandle

S i m e o n said:


> Homo nugas cogitans, homo fatua cogitans... could it work for your purposes?


Those are valid expressions for someone thinking idle thoughts, but *Encolpius*, if I understand correctly, was looking for a two-word phrase to match *homo ludens*:


Encolpius said:


> Hello, is it possible to translate the expression "man the daydreamer" similar to "homo ludens" man the player?


----------



## S i m e o n

wandle said:


> Those are valid expressions for someone thinking idle thoughts, but *Encolpius*, if I understand correctly, was looking for a two-word phrase to match *homo ludens*:



I would suggest _"homo fatuus",_ then... or does the adjective ought to be a present participle?


----------

